# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Fire belly toads don't move just hide

## justpeachy

Hi, I need some help. I have one fire belly toad for about a year in a small tank with a little water and a big rock to climb on. He was a pretty green and a very big eater. Over the last few months he quite eating his crickets so I got him meal worms which he would take from my hand but is now an ugly brown/gray color. A month ago he quite eating every now and then about once a week he eats one cricket for me. I got him(her) a friend this weekend and changed up the setup all together. I moved him to a 30 gallon tank with a water fall a large rock bottom a bridge to sit on and a tree branch also to climb on. Since I moved the orginial one in he has not moved from under some moss at the top of the water fall and the new one was very active when I first put it in now it sits with the other one in the top corner of the rock water fall. Why are they not active and in the water. I got them this big tank and you don't even know I have FTB in  :Frog Surprise: there. The temp is around 73 at night and up to 80 during the day. I have never heard my orginial making any noise and have had the new one for three days now and it also doesn't make noise so it seems.

----------


## Heather

They may just be adjusting to the vibration and noise from the waterfall. Try adding a land area on the other side with a cave or more plants and see if that makes them happier. A little place to rest and hide. You could try cover the outside side wall of the rank with a background too. That helps them to feel secure.

----------


## justpeachy

Thanks I'll try that what do you suggest for land substrates?  Also any reasons why I've never heard them make noise?

----------


## Heather

You probably have 2 females.

----------


## Heather

Since you have a water setup I'd use larger river rocks or flat smooth rocks. That would be easiest. If you use some from outdoors, be sure to boil them for at least ten minutes and then rinse with dechlorinated water. Use rocks large enough that they don't accidentally ingest any when eating their crickets. 

 :Smile:

----------

